# Disneyworld Tickets - Price



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2013)

I can get 10 day, non-park hopper tickets, from AAA for $338 total (including tax.)  Is that a good deal?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2013)

It's the same price at the gate (no discount).

http://www.mousesavers.com/regular-walt-disney-world-ticket-prices/#baseticket

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2013)

That's weird - they offer Disneyland tickets at a discount.

I also need to figure out if it is worthwhile to buy a premium annual pass to use for 10 days at Disneyworld and a week at Disneyland.


----------



## Aviator621 (Jan 4, 2013)

This page may help in judging prices and discounts:

http://www.mousesavers.com/sources-for-discounts-on-walt-disney-world-tickets/


----------



## presley (Jan 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I also need to figure out if it is worthwhile to buy a premium annual pass to use for 10 days at Disneyworld and a week at Disneyland.



Normally, it does work out better to buy the premium if you plan on visiting both coasts.  There is usually a savings just for park admission, but when you add in stuff like free parking, food and merch discounts, it makes sense to buy for at least one member of your party.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> That's weird - they offer Disneyland tickets at a discount.
> 
> I also need to figure out if it is worthwhile to buy a premium annual pass to use for 10 days at Disneyworld and a week at Disneyland.



Just want to make sure you're talking about the right thing.

*Premium Annual Pass* - only gives you access to WDW and Waterparks, and other FL properties.  NOT Disneyland.  If you're a DVC member, this was on sale last year for $399 (normally $425 with DVC discount, $699 regular price)

To access both, you're looking for a *Disney Premier Passport*, this is $849

All prices are without taxes.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2013)

I have NO idea what I'm talking about - thank you for clarifying!


----------



## kewanee (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought the 10-day park hopper, no expiration date, with 6 fun visits
quite a few years ago and it was a very good investment.  We are still
using them.  They were about $500 back then.  So I figure $50 per day,
plus free visits to the water parks.    The price now is $672 (before
any mousesaver.com discount) and includes 10 fun visits.  We
bought them through Undercover Tourist.  They do take your
fingerprint the first time you use them, so you cannot pass them
on to someone else.  
  By the way, we have used them at Disneyland in CA also with no
problems - just show at the gate and they call someone over who
will deduct a day and give you a park hopper ticket.  It took about
10 minutes.   The current prices there were $87 for one park and
$125 for park hopper.


----------



## dundey (Jan 5, 2013)

10 day park hopper is $365.00 or $622 with no expiration at ticketsatwork.com.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2013)

I second the advice to check out Mousesavers. 

I don't think there is a week's worth of stuff to do in the two theme parks at Disneyland, especially if you've just spent 10 days at Disneyworld (where there is plenty to do.) Even if you go to Disneyland first, I'm not sure there's a week of stuff to do in their two parks. And I'm saying this as a major, major Disney fan. 

However, Myxdvz makes a good point that buying one Premier Passport for your party may be worthwhile for the free parking and other perks (especially if you're not staying at DVC or a Disney Hotel -- if you stay "onsite," parking is free anyway.) 

If I were going and did not plan to return to either resort (WDW or Disneyland) within a year, I would probably buy a regular (expiring) 10-day park hopper w/water parks for WDW through www.undercovertourist.com, and then look for a deal on a multiday ticket for Disneyland through Mousesavers. If I were going to WDW first and then was going to Disneyland soon afterwards, I would not plan on spending more than two or three days at the Disneyland parks.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 5, 2013)

I just did the math for the Premium Disney Pass for my family and a 10 day D-world & 7 day D-land and it is not a good value but if you can get a second trip in to either park then it is a good deal. 

For example we are going to D-world at the end of June 2013, D-land in December, then back to D-world in early June 2014. I have been researching and have read about other families who do 2 D-world trips one in July 2013 and June 2014. Then it is a huge savings.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2013)

Undercover Tourist is generally considered the best place to buy WDW tickets.  A 10 day non-hopper pass (spread out over a 2 week trip, with a few days of breaks) is about the best "per day" price you'll find (unless you do like we did a few years ago and buy APs and spend 12 weeks there!).

As a DVC member (love my little 25 point contract!), we took advantage of last quarter's promotion and bought Premium APs for $399 each - not much more than the 10 day base ticket.

At DL, you can get up to a 5 day ticket I think, for about $250.

The last couple times we got APs there, we upgraded our multi-day passes for APs for a little over $100 each.  With Carsland finished now, they have had a HUGE increase in AP prices, though.  They're actually more expensive than WDW now.  After our current APs expire, we probably won't be back for a while.

The Premium pass (the one good for both WDW and DL) isn't a good deal for two trips.  It's cheaper to just buy individual tickets.

Also, we prefer to stagger our APs.  We'll get WDW APs one year (making several trips), then DL APs another year (making several trips).

We'll actually have a few days of overlap in few months where our DL passes (bought last April) are still active, we'll have APs from Disneyland Paris (APs are about $150, so about the same price as 2-3 days), and we'll have new APs for WDW.


----------



## slomac (Jan 5, 2013)

You may want to consider getting the Costco 4 day park happer for DL.  It is $250 and includes a $50 gift card. 4 days is plenty at DL.


----------



## siesta (Jan 6, 2013)

After you buy a premium AP do they also hang you upside down and shake you for loose change? Golly those prices are borderline criminal. $699?? Thats a 40% price increase from 10 years ago...and nearly 80% price increase on a single day pass and 60% increase on regular AP

http://allears.net/tix/tixincrease.htm


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 8, 2013)

It's actually fairly all-inclusive once you have an AP.  Other than food and souvenirs, almost NOTHING at Disney has an additional cost.  At non-Disney theme parks, you have to pay for parking, front of line passes, some shows, etc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Premier pass is very different from the Premium pass.  The Premier allows access to both Disneyland and Disneyworld, while the Premium annual pass in Disneyworld just allows access to all 4 Disneyworld parks, along with the water parks and Disney Quest.


----------



## C30NY (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure if you or any friends belong to a union, but a lot of times they offer discounts.  Our Disneyworld 7 day hopper (without waterparks) is $297.00 which is far less than Undercover Tourists price of $ 356.75.  That was going through our Union discount website.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a good price on a 7-day hopper through your union.

A base Disneyworld 7-day pass is $306.72, including taxes, purchased directly through Disneyworld.com.  I just bought one for my step-dad.  

We don't do the park hopping because Dad is 79 and is not really up to doing two parks in one day.  He still rides roller coasters and Tower of Terror, though, and that is amazing to me.  :rofl:


----------



## Amy (Jan 8, 2013)

For future reference, subscribers to Mousesaver's newsletters can access a subscriber link to Undercover Tourist for a small additional discount.  The current WDW 7 day non-hopper pass via this link is $285.95 for adults *including* taxes and free standard shipping.  (The 10 day non-hopper rate is $327.95 for adults.)  The newsletters arrive roughly once a month.  For those just subscribing now; if you won't receive the next newsletter in time for your purchase, PM me.


----------



## C30NY (Jan 9, 2013)

We needed the park hopper not really to park hop, but to get to all the restaurants we eat at nightly!


----------



## JudyS (Jan 9, 2013)

C30NY said:


> We needed the park hopper not really to park hop, but to get to all the restaurants we eat at nightly!


I think Disney has some policy for giving people free admission into EPCOT just to eat, or at least they used to. I don't know if any of their other parks offer this.

One of the things that is not-so-great at WDW is how long it can take to get to the restaurants. I don't think I've ever gone to another park to eat; the hassle (and the expense of Disney's sit-down restaurants) would make it not worthwhile to me.


----------



## C30NY (Jan 9, 2013)

We have character dining daily and a few are in different parks (epcot, hollywood, etc...).  I think they require park admission to attend, so we just got the hopper.  The non hopper price was $285, so the extra $12, not that bad.


----------



## Bikeguy (Jan 9, 2013)

C30NY said:


> Not sure if you or any friends belong to a union, but a lot of times they offer discounts.  Our Disneyworld 7 day hopper (without waterparks) is $297.00 which is far less than Undercover Tourists price of $ 356.75.  That was going through our Union discount website.



GM employees pay $269 for the 7 day, non-hopper pass, tax included.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 10, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I think Disney has some policy for giving people free admission into EPCOT just to eat, or at least they used to. I don't know if any of their other parks offer this.
> 
> One of the things that is not-so-great at WDW is how long it can take to get to the restaurants. I don't think I've ever gone to another park to eat; the hassle (and the expense of Disney's sit-down restaurants) would make it not worthwhile to me.



It would be great if they did but Disney doesnt do this and I dont think they ever have.   When you make dining reservations you are told you must have admission to the park which is why I think the hopper pass is so popular.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 10, 2013)

gmarine said:


> It would be great if they did but Disney doesnt do this and I dont think they ever have.   When you make dining reservations you are told you must have admission to the park which is why I think the hopper pass is so popular.


I remember reading pretty detailed rules about the EPCOT dining entrance policy, including how long one could stay in the park and what hours the free entrance was allowed. So, I think EPCOT did have this policy at some point.

However, if people making dinner reservations at EPCOT are now being told they must have park admission, then that is strong evidence that this free entrance policy is no longer in effect.


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 11, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I remember reading pretty detailed rules about the EPCOT dining entrance policy, including how long one could stay in the park and what hours the free entrance was allowed. So, I think EPCOT did have this policy at some point.



i don't remember a free admission policy.

i think they offer a discounted locals pass for after 4pm admission for epcot only, but that's all i (think i) know about that...


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 11, 2013)

They do have an Epcot after 4pm annual pass (for Florida residents only).

I know Universal has the free entry for dining option at a table service restaurant. (Or at least they did 4 or 5 years ago.)
But you still had to pay for parking, then go to guest services and get a pass. I believe it was good for 2 hours. You had to check out with guest services when you left the park, and if you didn't, or were over 2 hours, or didn't have a restaurant receipt, they charged your credit card for a full day admission. All in all, it was a bit of a hassle. But I had an AP, so parking was free. And my guests just wanted lunch and a quick look at the park.


----------



## SusanU (Jan 12, 2013)

Judy your memory is correct.  When Epcot first opened you could enter through the rear entrance and go to World Showcase for dining at one of the restaurants.  There was something like a 2-3 hr time limit when we used it.  I seem to remember it was touted as shopping and dining, but it was discontinued shortly thereafter.


----------



## wfillion (Jan 15, 2013)

If looking to buy DW non-expiration tickets you may need to hurry. It appears they are phasing out that option according to mousesavers and other sources. No longer an option on Disney web stite.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 15, 2013)

All this Disney talk is making we want to go now, and here I am planning for December 2013 .

We buy our WDW park-hoppers through undercovertourist and it has always been the best price around (aside from these companies and unions that you guys are mentioning that I can't buy from).  We love the 10-day park hopper non-expiry tickets that are being phased out.  We could get two visits worth out of them by going for 5 days one year and 5 days another year. It's great that they have never expired and such a bummer that they won't be sold much longer (per rumor).

I toyed with the idea of the PREMIER a few years back when it was in the low 600s.  Now that it is almost 900 with tax, it is way out of our price range.  With the tickets we buy, we pay about $50/day so you'd need to visit *some* park 18 days to make it break even.  That is actually doable if you did, say 10 days in Orlando and two 4-day trips to Anaheim.  But we only have enough DVC points to take one Disneyland trip a year and 10 days in Orlando is tough with kids following school schedules .

I'd do Costco for Disneyland and snap up the non-expiry 10-day hoppers for WDW.  If you know you will spend 18 days in parks, get the Premier (has to be bought in person, btw) and enjoy the nice discounts and perks .


----------



## littlestar (Jan 15, 2013)

wfillion said:


> If looking to buy DW non-expiration tickets you may need to hurry. It appears they are phasing out that option according to mousesavers and other sources. No longer an option on Disney web stite.



If that happens, no more Multi day tickets given as gifts to our kids every couple of years.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm debating whether to buy more 10 day no exp tickets before they are gone.  DH doesn't think that's a good idea because so much $ and we no longer can visit WDW that often.  We still have unused hopper no exp tickets from several years ago that cost ~$45 or $50 a day.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 15, 2013)

wfillion said:


> If looking to buy DW non-expiration tickets you may need to hurry. It appears they are phasing out that option according to mousesavers and other sources. No longer an option on Disney web stite.



My understanding was that it was taken off the website because there were User Experience (UX) problems.  People misunderstanding what it was.

You can still purchase them by calling the ticketing office.  You just can't buy them online.

Unfortunately, these are non-options for us, because I "lose" things.  So holding on to these may end up not saving money if I lose them!


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> My understanding was that it was taken off the website because there were User Experience (UX) problems.  People misunderstanding what it was.
> 
> You can still purchase them by calling the ticketing office.  You just can't buy them online.
> 
> Unfortunately, these are non-options for us, because I "lose" things.  So holding on to these may end up not saving money if I lose them!



I read on the DISboards that a CM told someone they could still buy over the phone.  But mousesaver also reports that the option has been removed from the signs at the WDW ticket booths.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 16, 2013)

I checked the WDW website today after reading a similar post on another bboard and found that you can still order the no-expiry tickets. I decided to order four anyway from Undercover Tourist, just in case they do go away. The last price increase was in June, so they are probably going to have another soon. Worse case scenario, we'll save a few bucks over time. 

We still have a couple of days left on our previous 10 day passes and most of the "More" days. I didn't add the "More" option this time, even though it's pretty cheap, because the kids have lost interest in the water parks. Disney Quest is fun once in a while, but it will still take us a long time to use the "More" days we already have.

Sheila


----------



## caterina25 (Nov 5, 2013)

My son lives in Tampa and will join us in Disney,can he buy us tickets using the Florida discount?


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Nov 6, 2013)

caterina25 said:


> My son lives in Tampa and will join us in Disney,can he buy us tickets using the Florida discount?



No.  Good try though.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Nov 6, 2013)

I purchased a 7 day-no exp-park hopper back in 2008.  Disney has a new system since last year for entering the park so I went into to guest relations to trade in my paper ticket for a new ticket because it was a hassle at the gate using the old ticket.  While we were there we asked if any of the tickets were upgradable and mine was.  I added 3 more days for around 80 bucks.  It was a pleasant surprise.  

We go every year but it would be quite an investment to get an AP. We have a family friend who works for Disney so we do go with her a few times during our stays which is nice...I get to visit her and go to the parks for free. 

There are also discounts for military families that can bought at any base (of course you must have someone in your family who is serving or has served)


----------



## stoler527 (Nov 6, 2013)

I read that the premier pass was creating some problems for people using the FP+ and magic bands. Since there are so few sold, they aren't linking properly into MDE.

This would be a reason for me not to buy a premier, at least this year. We have annual passes at WDW and will be buying 4 day tickets for our next trip to DL.


----------

